# TS Miter Fence?



## stoneda70 (Oct 14, 2013)

My Grizzly 1023 has a mitre fence with 2 screw holes at top (one each end) and a hole bored through the side edge at each end that meet the screw hole (see photos). Only thing I use the TS miter for is cutting tennons, but want a fence to attach a stop block for repeatable settings.

Curious if anyone is familiar with the function of the holes in the miter fence, I don't see that Grizzly sells an attachment. I'm thinking of making a simple plywood attachment, that would be L shaped and bolt on top of the miter guage.. but, I'm betting there are people here with ideas/experience with this.. Thanks in advance for any thoughts.


----------



## Joeb41 (Jun 23, 2012)

I made one using parts from Rockler.http://www.rockler.com/double-t-track-fence-cap


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*I use an extended fence*

My fence is long on the cut off side so I can see both sides of the kerf. Like this:
 

I don't know what you would use the top holes for on the Grizzly.


This dual gauge set up has virtually no play and will make very accurate 90 degree cross cuts:
 

More examples and discussion here;
http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f27/crosscut-sled-jig-30811/


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

The holes in the top are to lock a rod with a hook on the end that acts as a stop gauge.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

You don't really need to buy an attachment to make a stop block. All you would have to do is make a L-shaped block to set on your miter gauge fence you could just hole in place with a spring clamp or a small C-clamp like my miter sled. You could even mount a tape measure to the fence for the dimensions.


----------



## stoneda70 (Oct 14, 2013)

Thanks for the comments. I'll go chew on these tonight and decide how I'm going to do it.. thanks again


----------



## stoneda70 (Oct 14, 2013)

Don't get much simpler or inexpensive than this. I made it long on the cutoff side. Will clamp a stop block on. Now to those tennons..


----------

